# Adapter bracket for different table saw motor mount?



## Lynx_TWO (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello! I currently own an old Rockwell cabinet saw, model 34-461. The motor on it is 1.5HP, 20 amp 110, and it is pretty shot.

I have a brand new Grizzly 2HP TEFC motor, part number G2536.

The problem is, the two motors have different mounts. The old Rockwell motor has the same mount as is on the Grizzly motor part number H5387.

Do any of you know where I can find adapter plates/brackets for the new motor? I could fabricate one in 20 minutes if I still had access to a machine shop, but sadly, I no longer do.

Here is a picture of the two motors. The black one is the new Grizzly, and the grey one is the old Rockwell









Also, I am looking for a triple-V pully that is around 4" in diameter with a 5/8" bore. The old motor has a 3/4" shaft, so the pulley won't fit the new motor.









Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have been scouring the web with no luck


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

something like this:

http://stores.renovoparts.com/-strse-808/Unisaw-Motor-Adaptor-Bracket/Detail.bok

and maybe here for a bushing to go from 5/8" to 3/4":

http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/accessories/shaft_bushing.htm

i have no first hand knowledge of either of these suppliers, but it will hopefully get you started.


----------



## Woodmaster123 (Feb 26, 2011)

Find the local vocational school and see if they would willing to make one for you. It looks like it would be an easy project.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*conversion bracket*

From flat base, type 56, to the Unisaw including dimensions!
http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/UnisawAlternateMotors.ashx

other ideas:
http://www.diybanter.com/woodworking/128423-unisaw-motor-mount.html


----------



## Lynx_TWO (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for all your input! I think I found a replacement pulley bushing insert here:

http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/pulley/three_groove_a_b_pulley_bushed_QTL.htm

Part number 3B44-SH and SH Hub Part No. SHX5/8 should do it! :icon_smile:

$84 is a lot to spend on a bracket, I might just find someone with a hotbox, cut the ears of the old Rockwell motor, and weld them to a plate...


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Jet cabinet saws have a bracket like that. Not sure if it would fit a Uni.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I had a similar problem but in my case I had no motor at all. I bought a new 3 HP Leeson from Electricmotorsite.com . Great price and service.

I don't know whether this is a concern for you , but an 'adapted' motor would probably have a negative effect on the value of your Unisaw. They have a great reputation and aren't generally considered just old Rockwell cabinet saws. They can have decent resale prices. Some buyers would be put off by a non-standard motor on a Unisaw. I know I would be.

You also need to check if the adapter bracket will cause interference problems between the motor and the cabinet. Through it's swing, my motor barely clears the cabinet and my cabinet has the big rectangular motor hole. The earlier Unisaws have a smaller egg-shaped hole and are prone to interference problems if the motor isn't just where it belongs. You can cut the cabinet, but then you are back to the problem I mentioned above, that the value of the saw is hurt.

You mentioned the original motor is 'pretty shot'. Sometimes new bearings and some servicing can get them running new again for not a lot of $$. Have you had a motor shop check it out?

Bill


----------

